# Felt Caliber gut oder schlecht??



## IronMike (29. Oktober 2007)

Hey leute

n kumpel würde mir ein Felt Caliber für 150  verkaufen

kann ich des auch zum street und dirt fahren hernehmen da es ein race bmx is

was altet ihr insgesamt von diesem bmx

mfg mike


----------



## Lizard.King (29. Oktober 2007)

nein, lass es lieber und spar noch....evtl kriegst du fÃ¼r 250â¬ was gebrauchtes was zumindestens einige monate hÃ¤lt.
ein race bmx ist sowieso Ã¼berhaupt garnicht zum streeten verwendbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lizard.King (29. Oktober 2007)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=67999&sort=1&cat=5&page=2 evtl das hier


----------



## IronMike (29. Oktober 2007)

ne is nicht des isn rotes Felt Caliber

weil  ich würd maximal so 200-250 ausgeben

und fahr auch nit viel bmx da ich eher der dirtbike fahrer bin

könnt ihr mir da vlt. bikes vorschlagen


----------



## gmozi (29. Oktober 2007)

Warum willste Dir dann überhaupt nen BMX kaufen?


----------



## IronMike (29. Oktober 2007)

gmozi schrieb:


> Warum willste Dir dann Ã¼berhaupt nen BMX kaufen?



ich will ja mit bmx anfangen aber fÃ¼rn anfang halt erstmal n billiges

da mir meine eltern ned erlauben mir gleich son 700 â¬ teil zu kaufen

also falls ihr mir eins anbieten kÃ¶nntet fÃ¤nd ichs echt cool

oder wenn ihr mir ne gute internetseite sagen kÃ¶ntet


----------



## RISE (29. Oktober 2007)

Für unter 300 würde ich nur zu was gebrauchtem greifen und da auch nicht zu Felt.


----------



## IronMike (29. Oktober 2007)

ok und wo schau ich am besten nach gebracuhten guten street drit bmx??


----------



## WaldChiller (29. Oktober 2007)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=72475&sort=1&cat=10&page=1
das sieht solide aus meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## gmozi (29. Oktober 2007)

WaldChiller schrieb:


> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=72475&sort=1&cat=10&page=1
> das sieht solide aus meiner Meinung nach.



Dem würde ich nun einfach mal zustimmen!!


----------



## Son (29. Oktober 2007)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IronMike (29. Oktober 2007)

was haltet ihr vom








Eastern Bikes Lowdown:
 - 20.25" Frame
- 1-Teilige CroMo Crank
- Eastern Sprocket 43T
- Eastern Atom Stem
- 10mm Axel, 36H Wheel's
- Eastern Slim Seat
- Eastern RIB Grips
- Wellgo DX Pedals



oder





KHE Impact AM BMX

Frame: CrMo Allround Freestyle, F-SET Rotor
Fork: 1 1/8", 6 mm thick dropouts
Stem: Aluminium 1 1/8", A-Head
Handlebar: 2-pc
Crank: 3-pc, CrMo Steel, BB
Chaindisk: 36 T, Steel
Pedals: Aluminium Allround, BB
Seat: KHE Hurley
Wheels: black 36 Spokes Alu Rims, 14 mm, 14T
Tires: TRAX PRISM 2,00" Freestyle
Brakes: U-Brakes
Extras: Chain Tensioner, 2 pair Grind Pegs
Weight: 13,2 kg /29,1 lbs


oder






WETHEPEOPLE Nova BMX

Das NOVA, ist das Einsteiger-Bike
aus unserem Komplettrad-Programm und
überzeugt durch sein unschlagbares
Preisleistungsverältnis!

- Rahmen: 20.2" Oberrohr-Länge
- Gabel: 4130-Cr-Mo Gabelschaft
- 3-teilige Hohl-Kurbel, US-BB
- 36er Kettenblatt und hinten 14er Ritzel
- Rotor
- U-Brake vorne u. hinten
- Laufrad vorne: 36 Loch mit 14mm Cr-Mo Achse
- Laufrad hinten: 36 Loch mit 14mm Cr-Mo Achse
- neue wethepeople Rhombus Griffe
- neues Slim Seat Design
- 1 Paar Pegs - wahlweise für linke oder rechte Seite

- Gewicht (ohne Pegs) 12,95 kg


----------



## street (29. Oktober 2007)

würd das nova nehmen


----------



## CannondaleENO (26. November 2007)

hej ho lets go hab mal ne frage welche bmx naben sind am lautesten und machen richtig sound ?


----------



## Bampedi (26. November 2007)

kaputte


----------



## paule_p2 (26. November 2007)

Bampedi schrieb:


> kaputte



kann ich jetzt nicht so bestätigen, profile wird im kaputten zustand ehr leiser und rasselt mehr anstatt zu knattern.





wäscheklammer ans rad... das knattert richtig und ist dazu noch billig.


----------



## CannondaleENO (26. November 2007)

ich brauch mal ne bmx nabe mit geilen sound in ganzen zustand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hertener (26. November 2007)

CannondaleENO schrieb:


> hej ho lets go hab mal ne frage welche bmx naben sind am lautesten und machen richtig sound ?


Cassetten-Naben


----------



## CannondaleENO (26. November 2007)

????echt???????


----------



## paule_p2 (26. November 2007)

gott, kauf dir ne profile oder ne wtp supreme die sind laut und jetzt hau ab.


----------



## Stefan.B (28. November 2007)

paule_p2 schrieb:


> gott, kauf dir ne profile oder ne wtp supreme die sind laut und jetzt hau ab.



Setz Dich durch


----------

